# Modern Arnis Camp Schedules



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2002)

This is a non-inclusive listing of the major US camps from the (to me) known Modern Arnis organizations.  For full information on these organizations seminars and events, please check their respective websites. All of these organizations are looking to put on very informative seminars.

Thank you
Kaith
=====================

April 27 & 28, 2002 
MARPPIO
Description : There will be 4 MARPPIO Guros at the North Carolina Summer Camp! This is an incredible opportunity!  Remy Presas, Mary Ann Presas, Demetrio Presas, and Rodillo Dagooc are all coming! 
Location : United States Tae Kwon Do Institute, 5410-T Hwy 55, Durham, NC 27713
Full information is available through http://modernarnis.com/Seminar_schedule.htm


May 3 - 5 2002 
World Modern Arnis Alliance
East Coast Camp. 
Description: This three day training camp feature Modern Arnis instructors: Datu Hartman, Guro Jaye Spiro & Guro Rick Manglinong. Special guest instructors: Dr. Maung (GM Bando) & Guro Tom Macaluso (JKD Kali).
Location : Horizon Martial Arts Buffalo NY
Full information available at http://wmarnis.com/camp


July 18 - 21, 2002 
Professor Remy Presas'S IMAF 
Philladelphia, Pennsylvania Summer camp. 
Description : Instructor certification available. Call or e-mail Michael Bates at 610-565-3600 for more information. Special Room rates at the Ramada Inn and group Tuition discounts are available. Advanced registration ends July. 12, 2002. 
Full information available at http://professorpresas.com/Summer.htm


Aug 22 - 25, 2002
International Modern Arnis Federation, Inc.
Cromwell, CT Camp
Description : Camp features Dr. Randi Schea, and the IMAF Steering Committee,(Masters of Tapi Tapi). They will take you through an informational, educational, and physical training camp. 
Location : Radisson Hotel & Conference Ctr. 100 Berlin Road   Cromwell, CT 06416 
Full information available at http://www.modernarnis.net/event/camp.shtml


August 30 - September 2, 2002
NATURAL SPIRIT INT'L
22nd Annual TRAINING CAMP  
Description : Four Days of Extensive Training
Train & Relax on Raft Island on the Shores of Beautiful Puget Sound in Washington State 
Featuring Datu Kelly S. Worden, Professor Leonard Trigg,  Dr. Brett Jacques
Full information at http://kellyworden.com
:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 23, 2002)

As one associated with the MOTTs, I should point out that there are two other camps which were omitted. The first is the annual Michigan camp hosted by Terry Wareham. This year's Michigan camp takes place on June 20-23 and is in East Lansing, Michigan.

The second camp that was omitted is the one hosted by Ken Smith in Chicago on October. The date of this camp is October 17th to the 20th. More specifically, this is in Orland Park, Illinois, a suburb of Chicago.

For more information, check out www.modernarnis.net

WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks!  

I'll be honest, I omited em on purpose.   Nothing more sinister that wanting to post only the next occuring camp for each group, and point out the seminar/camp listings for each organization.  If I had a bit more time, I'd do a comprehnsive seminar listing.

After readin through all the different camps info, I Think I need to win the lottery.  Theres a Gigaton of talent there.

Check em out, and definately when you're at their websites, check out the seminar listings too.  Lots of tallent, hopefully coming to a school near you soon. 

:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 23, 2002)

Kaith,

With the exception of one group, I believe that each Modern Arnis group has quite a bit of talent. That includes the WMAA under Datu Hartman, the IMAF, Inc (for the purposes of clarification, that is the MOTT group), Natural Spirit International under Datu Worden (I've seen tapes of his and I'm very very impressed) and MARPPIO (One very reputable Modern Arnis player was very very impressed with the skills of the Presas family and his opinion is not to be taken lightly). So yes, there is quite a bit of talent out there. I did leave one Modern Arnis group out and we all know who that is.  

WOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mao (Mar 24, 2002)

SOOOO, how do YOU know so much?? HHMM?? Are you SUUUMBODY? You smell vaguely familiar.  
Oh yeah,       WOOOOOO! :samurai: :jedi1: :jediduel:


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 24, 2002)

Mao,

How do I know SO MUCH ?? Well, I learned some of that information from a well informed fairy!!:moon: 

WOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Mao (Mar 24, 2002)

Hey Whoop:moon: ,
 I'm laughing out loud!! I must get my feather boa.


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 25, 2002)

No Camps in Florida?  I have been to several winter camps put on by Bruce Chui in Florida and am disappointed that there hasn't been a camp down here in a while (unless I missed it). 
Does anybody know what orginization of MA Bruce is with now?  I think he moved from Florida and I lost touch with him.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 25, 2002)

Bruce is in the DC area. He has remained neutral. If you would like to host an event I would be more than happy to offer you the services of the World Modern Arnis Alliance.

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
Remy A. Presas' Modern Arnis
wmarnis@wmarnis.com




:asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you Mr Hartman.  I have had the honor of training with you serveral years ago at a Winter Camp and enjoyed it very much.  You covered a lot of blade work that Professor Presas did not.  Although I am not a hardcore Modern Arnis practicioner, I consider myself very lucky to have seen the Professor at this camp, as shortly after, he started having medical problems. 

I will pass your info to Key Martial Arts Supply.  They are trying very hard to promote the martial arts in our area, and are currently working on trying to host a seminar for Uncle Bill (Kuntao Silat deThours).  They hosted  a local seminar for our school and did an excellent job in organizing and promoting the event.

On the lighter side,  I had the opportunity to meet Laura Holmes from Canada while she was in Florida visiting (very nice lady) and she mentioned your name, small world.


If you are ever in the Florida Spacecoast area and need people to train with, your more than welcome at our school.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 25, 2002)

Thank you,

       I talked to Laura last night and told me of your meeting. I hope things go well for you.

Tim H


:asian:


----------

